# Wow...dee lurkin'



## bittuh glittuh (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been lurking Specktra for a few years now...I know, its ridiculous, I just never had the cojones for some reason. I'm actually applying to MAC so I figured this is a good time to finally come out of the cyber cosmetic closet. You guys are sooo talented and have given me so many ideas throughout the past years and I hope to have the guts to post my own face on here at some point too.


----------



## n_c (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Merinette (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 22, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to the forum! have fun posting!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome!! Good luck with MAC =)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you decided to delurk!


----------

